# Duck Blinds on Ponds



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I am looking for some advice on how to build just a simple blind with a roof that will hold 3 hunters and one dog. I have built 6 blinds this summer that are deluxe blinds that will work great. Now I am looking for something that will stay standing for atleast one season, if the roof leaks thats fine, I am just looking to be hidden and still have some money left in my wallet. The blinds I built this summer are for a couple of different lakes and now I am just looking to add a couple of blinds for the local ponds. Thanks ya'll for the advice....


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I built an easy blind using steel fence posts, woven wire fence, pvc pipe and natural vegetation for cover.

I used six, steel posts in a rectangle and put the wire fence around the posts. I cut pieces of 2" pvc pipe, one about 3 ft long the other about 2.5 ft long. I put them together with a 45degree elbow and slid the short end onto the back posts. The 45 angles over the blind. I then put fence on the 45s and covered the whole thing with cattails. I did paint the pvc with camo spray paint.

Works fine and is good for a couple seasons.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know about you but ducks in my area flare when they see anything box shaped or taller than 2 ft pit blinds and hiding in grass works best for me


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

cabella,

What kind of cover is around the water? and how tall is it?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agree, square or box shapes, unnatural materials and unusual shapes are bad news.


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in central MN so the cover is cattails & Pine trees. A couple of the ponds go right up to the edge of some corn fields but I am mainly focusing on the pine trees. Simple blinds to stay dry in. They only need to last a year.


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

As long as you are surrounded by cattails and pine trees I would try something like this:

Sink 4 small fence posts in the ground (metal or wood) in a rectangle.

connect the posts at the top with small PVC pipe

make a lid by connecting the PVC to some 3 way joints, add a sheet of painter's plastic to waterproof it

Then put some camo cloth over the whole thing (try to get something with cattails on on it and with some depth to it) attach it with staples and leave lots of ripples in the fabric.

weave some cattails and/or pine branches in and you are all done


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

why build a blind?
to flair ducks?
to get your ears blown by your buddies' guns?
if you wanna stay dry get a waterproof jacket.


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> why build a blind?
> to flair ducks?
> to get your ears blown by your buddies' guns?
> if you wanna stay dry get a waterproof jacket.


A blind will not flare ducks unless you don't camo it well. As long as it is set back slightly from the water and blends in with the surroundings it should be helpful. Blinds allow more forgiveness for movement. You can turn and watch the ducks and they won't be able to see you.

I don't think the noise from a blind or in the cattails is much different as long as guys aren't shooting at birds they shouldn't be. If they are doing that, you probably shouldn't be hunting with them.

The part about the waterproof jacket is very true. It will keep you just as dry as any blind will but the blind can get you out of the wind which can be nice on the really windy days.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree that big boxey blinds will tip offan educated duck . Here's the way we camo up to shoot ducks all season. These blinds are made by www.aerooutdoors.com , but you can make them yourself if you have enough time and can find the right parts. The key is the E-Z Fab mesh that makes these blinds literally disappear to the ducks eye. We use a minimum of vegetation, just enough to break up our silouette. The ducks never seem to figure them out. I have experimented with blinds for the last 30 years and this is the absolute best solution I have found. You can leave them out all season like we do and yet they are portable as they come apart in 5 panels that have quick connectors to hold them together. You can bolt 2 or more of them together as they are 2 man blinds, to make the blind as big as you want. Here's a picture of them:










And here's a shot that shows how you can see thru the camo (sorry about the ducks, I don't have a good shot of the blind without them)


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is a better shot of how much vegetation we put on our blinds at Paul's Pond. The other shot with the hanging ducks was taken from inside the blind. Sorry about the ducks hanging on there. Next year I will get some shots without the ducks on there so you can see how we let the light thru. This seems to be the answer for us when the ducks get wise to other blinds. And , no, we don't hunt with the ducks hanging on the outside of the blind. Paul


----------

